# Could hedgehogs live on just bugs



## CanadienHedgie (Feb 4, 2011)

So just wondering, can hedgehogs live on just bugs? In the wild they would, right. Obviously some are higher in fat then others. viewtopic.php?f=6&t=151

But if you offered just bugs for them to eat (and water of course!), would they be fine?


----------



## pooka dotted (Jan 5, 2011)

A hedgehogs diet is a very big grey area lol. I don't see why you couldn't as long as you REALLY gut loaded the insects with a variety of veggies and fruits. They need a good amount of calcium, as well a fiber which they get from an insects exoskeleton. It would also be good just to supplement the hedgie every now and then with some more veggies and cooked unseasoned meats. cat food is not a necessity, but we use it to give the hedgie a greater spectrum of nutrition.


----------



## MissC (Nov 15, 2010)

I have researched this quite a bit and have found that variety seems to be the key: in the wild, they'd eat something different pretty much every day, right...depends on what's available. One day it might be solely insects...the next maybe some carrion or a mouse...some vegetation.

For Snarf, I have hugely increased his insect consumption to about 15-20/day, mostly crickets cuz of the lower fat/higher fibre. He also gets babyfood/canned food/cooked meat mixed with veggies and Sunseed/kibble. He never eats the same thing for more than two days in a row - I change from beef to chicken to quail, etc and change the veggies, as well. His 'salad course' is in a separate dish and changes daily: bananas; veggies; cooked shrimp.

Changing Snarf's food and environment (I make a point of moving stuff around and always have frozen crickets hidden in nooks and crannies so he has to hunt them) has turned Snarf into a different hedgie: his quill loss stopped; his skin is perfect; he's much more interactive - will play with toys, etc; he will try any food I put in front of him - sometimes he eats it, sometimes not but he always takes at least a bite to check it out.


----------



## elise5211 (Jun 2, 2011)

I was wondering the same thing. I'm definitely no expert, but common sense tells me that an insectivore shouldn't be on a mainly cat food diet. A variety of insects would be best, with cat food maybe 30% of their diet in order to get all the missing nutrients and calcium. If I found a spider or stink bug in my house, would it be so bad to feed it to my hedgie?


----------



## CanadienHedgie (Feb 4, 2011)

elise5211 said:


> If I found a spider or stink bug in my house, would it be so bad to feed it to my hedgie?


Yeah, it would. Don't feed bugs that you find to your hedgie. You don't know what diseases they could be carrying, or what pesticides that have come in contact with etc. Only feed insects that are bought from a pet store or "insect breeder".


----------



## elise5211 (Jun 2, 2011)

I tried to edit my post and elaborate, but it wouldn't let me. Ignore what I wrote-- I realized it was wrong as soon as I submitted it. 

I read that crickets should be a "treat" and to use them only 3-4 times a week. But they seem pretty healthy: high protein, low-fat, some fiber. I know that crickets have too much phosphorus, but some reptile owners say they do "gut-loading" in which they give foods with calcium for a day or two like eggs or dandelions, and then feeding lots of insects. Anyone do this?

Also, has anyone tried feeding pinkies to hedgehogs? I probably wouldn't because of the ick factor, but it's something I'm considering to give variety to my hedgie's diet. What other insects could I get at the pet store besides crickets and mealworms? I saw some youtube videos of someone feeding his hedgie some snails (still moving around in the shell).

I know that's a lot in one post, but just wanted to get it all down before I forget.


----------



## CanadienHedgie (Feb 4, 2011)

Yes, you can feed pinkies. 




You can get snails with the shell removed.
Caterpillars, grasshoppers, shrimp (watch out for smelly poop), tadpoles, superworms.


----------



## elise5211 (Jun 2, 2011)

Yuck! lol
Poor baby mouse, but the hedgehog looks happy chompin' on it. I'll have to find a place that sells them.


----------



## Tishy Tasha (May 30, 2011)

I am sorry if this is the wrong area to post this but I had a question about mealworms and crickets.. Is there a certain type to buy? Can they already be dead or should they be completely alive? (Shudders lol  )


----------



## elise5211 (Jun 2, 2011)

Yeah, I'm pretty sure you can buy them dead and freeze dried. I actually enjoy watching my hedgehog eat live crickets. It's probably enriching for them to know how to "hunt" a cricket by following its scent.


----------



## MissC (Nov 15, 2010)

Live is much, much better than freeze-dried.

Most people keep mealworms in the fridge as they remain dormant and don't grow. Tho' you should take them out once a week and feed them.

Crickets - some people keep live ones and just feed a couple at a time. I can't stand the thought of them getting out and they're pretty hard to catch, so I feed them carrots/green beggies for a day or two, then pop the whole container into the freezer. I pick through them, removing any sketchy looking critters, and transfer the keepers into a smaller container. Every morning, I take out enough for later and keep them in the fridge.


----------



## Tishy Tasha (May 30, 2011)

Very Very true.. Lol.. Guess I am going to get over my phobia some how or make the fiance do the "dirty" work


----------

